# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  كثرة مشاهدة بعض المقاطع...جعلنا نعتاد محرمات سيسألنا الله عنها يوم الحساب

## أم علي طويلبة علم

* يبدو أن كـثـرة مشاهدة المقاطع بالواتساب والانستجرام وغيرهِ جعلنا نعتاد مُحرماتٍ سيسألنا الله عنها يـومَ الحساب ..* 

*صار الرجالُ يشاهدون الـنـسـاء بكامل زينتهن بحجة أنه مقطع مضحك أو غريب أو حتى مفيد ..* 

*وكذلك النساء قد يشاهدن في بعض المقاطع عورات كاملة لغيرهن من النساء أو الرجال ..*

*كل ذلك تحت مسمى :*
*مقطع غريب ، مقطع مضحك ، فيه فائدة أو معلومة مهمة ..أو غيره من العناوين اللامعة* 

*أما الموسيقى ؛ فحدّث ولا حرج !!*
*فقد ألفها واعتادها البعض .. بل واستباحها آخرون ، بحجة أنها مرافقة للمشهد .. !!* 

*نعوذُ بالله من استمراء المعاصي واستحلال المحرمات واعتيادها .. !*

*يقول الله عز وجل :*
*{ إِنّ السمع وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُولَٰئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْئُولاً }*

*ومما يُحزن كل غيور أن تُعرض مثل هذه المنكرات في مجموعات يشارك فيها أهل الخير والصلاح فلا تـجـد من ينكرها إلا من رحم الله.*

*فلعلنا أن نقف الآن .. و نتناصحَ فيما بيننا ولا نُجامل في دين الله .. ولا ننظر لصغر المعصية ، بل ننظر لعظمة من نعصي..*

*أنشر /ي جزاك الله خيراً*




منقول

----------

